# Finally got a few of the female belted kingfisher :)



## GAJoe (Apr 10, 2017)

She's only let me get close once before but that was from under the tree that she was perched in with limbs between us years ago. These are the best to date of her. Gonna keep after her.


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 10, 2017)

Cool shots and even cooler bird.


----------



## GAJoe (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks!
Saw this ugly guy also.


----------



## GAJoe (Apr 10, 2017)

One more of low flying.


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 10, 2017)

Great captures!  You are having a good run on wildlife shots!  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## pdsniper (Apr 11, 2017)

How do you tell the difference between the Male and female on a King Fisher they are one of my favorite birds to photograph but I don't know enough to know the difference between them


----------



## rip18 (Apr 11, 2017)

Kingfishers can be tough!  Good ones!  



pdsniper said:


> How do you tell the difference between the Male and female on a King Fisher they are one of my favorite birds to photograph but I don't know enough to know the difference between them



In most birds, the male is more colorful.  That pattern is reversed for kingfishers.  The male has a single steel blue/gray belt, while the female is "double" belted - one belt of steel blue/gray and a lower belt of rusty red.  See the pix in the "Field Marks" section of this site:  https://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Belted_Kingfisher/id


----------



## rip18 (Apr 11, 2017)

Awesome snapper shot too!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 11, 2017)

Beautiful shots,,,,


----------



## Broken Tine (Apr 11, 2017)

Cool shots!


----------



## GAJoe (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Philnlucky (Apr 23, 2017)

Great shots of an elusive and difficult bird to capture!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Apr 25, 2017)

Those are all really Kool shots ,Jo ! love the BIFs


----------

